# Emotional Support Pigeon



## Twist36 (May 7, 2015)

I'm looking into getting a pet pigeon as an emotional support animal. As such, the bird would come with me everywhere. I was wondering if a pigeon could be trained to stay quiet in class, and ride somewhere on my person (ex: in large sweatshirt pocket, on shoulder, etc.). I found pigeon pants, would they be able to control poop on the go? Information into this would be greatly appreciated.. Thanks.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Nice idea, but I think you would have more success with a small mammal of some kind.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Twist36 said:


> I'm looking into getting a pet pigeon as an emotional support animal. As such, the bird would come with me everywhere. I was wondering if a pigeon could be trained to stay quiet in class, and ride somewhere on my person (ex: in large sweatshirt pocket, on shoulder, etc.). I found pigeon pants, would they be able to control poop on the go? Information into this would be greatly appreciated.. Thanks.


It may give YOU emotional support but the pigeon would be lacking it , as that is not the kind of life they would probably enjoy, if you have to have a bird a parrot maybe ok with the shoulder and hanging out, but even pets used by people for their own uses need their own space and time without stress . A dog would be one to actually want to be around you for that amount of time.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Pigeons are so much different from parrots,finches etc. They are kept in lofts and are sort of free birds. Though they're social but they like company of their kind much more than any other. Some pigeons bond with their owners others don't.
Your best bet would be keeping a pug or chihuahua. You can train them from beginning to suit your environment. They would love your company and touch and can handle the daily hustle,Twist36.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> It may give YOU emotional support but the pigeon would be lacking it , as that is not the kind of life they would probably enjoy, if you have to have a bird a parrot maybe ok with the shoulder and hanging out, but even pets used by people for their own uses need their own space and time without stress . A dog would be one to actually want to be around you for that amount of time.



Agree with this. A pigeon wouldn't be happy doing that. And you don't train them to be quiet. With a pigeon, you have to try and coax them to get what you want. A dog you train. Just wouldn't work with a pigeon. There needs are different.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Only time I would suggest a pigeon as a companion pet is if it is not releasable. They see you as their mate if they cannot be with another bird. Suggest a pair of guinea pigs or a rabbit if you cannot have a dog or cat. We have two pet pigeons but they were ferals who were not releasable. If you want snuggling and to be able to train the animal agree that a mammal is your best bet.


----------

